# Phoenix Suns Offseason Grade



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

So it has been a long offseason for the Suns, and while other GMS are making shrewd moves to put their team in the elite, it looks like the Suns are content on staying competitive. We still have a lot of offseason left, however I will grade on moves already official.

Drafting of Earl Clark: A

Great addition at the 15th spot. Long, athletic, versatile big man. Has the talent to become the Suns starting PF. Lottery level talent, some mock drafts had this guy going top 5. Excellent draft selection.


Shaq traded for Ben Wallace, Sasha Pavlovic, cash considerations: B+

Shaq had a great season for himself last year, but unfortunately, not for the team. He did a great job clogging up the middle, but the success of the Suns came when the paint belonged to Amare. I think that Amare and Shaq were an ineffective frontcourt. I like this trade in this sense. The paint is officially Amare's once again and I think he is going to put up an explosive year, similar to years past. This trade was strictly salary dump, however im questioning if the Suns could have gotten a quality piece in return? Probably not.

RE-Signing of Grant Hill: A-

Grant Hill has been a breath of fresh air for Suns fans. The guy is really intriguing for the fact that he was an all star caliber player early in his career, missed a handful of seasons because of injuries, then suddenly has been rejuventated back to his previous form (SUNS MEDICAL STAFF?) Grant Hill played in all 82 games last year. And looked terrific. I think Grant Hill has a lot less mileage than the typical 35 year old athlete, he has missed seasons folks. The fact that the Suns were able to sign him for less money than other bidders (New York Knicks), this was a solid move nonetheless. I expect a big year out of G. Hill.

Signing of Channing Frye: B+

When the Suns announced they signed Channing Frye, i was not to thrilled. However, the more i began to think about the fact that he could be our starting center, the more i began to put my thoughts together. CHANNING FRYE WILL BE A GREAT COMPLIMENT TO AMARE STOUDEMIRE. Here you have two athletic big man, who can run and shoot. They are both nearly 6'11, and they both have terrific length. I think Channing Frye is going to do extremely well in this run and gun system. And the fact that the Suns signed him for really cheap makes this deal even sweeter.

Contract Extension of Steve Nash, 2 years, 22 million: B

Steve Nash is the most potent point guard in the game, hands down. Steve Kerr knows this, and the whole league knows this. It was intelligent of Steve Kerr to not procrastinate, and get the extension done before another team took him from under our feet. The only thing this should signify is that we our currently adding more talent to put around this guy. But i havent seen many shrewd moves. What direction are we headed? The Suns whole window is based on Steve Nash, and this move tells me were not rebuilding.

Overall Grade: B+
The Suns have had a good offseason. They got rid of a cancer, extended some quality veterans, and have also added some nice pieces that got a future in the Valley of the Sun. The Suns will be competitive this year. I expect them to get a top 5 seed in the West, as the team is. The only thing coming between the B grade in contrast to the A overall grade, is the inactivity of adding another piece. I really believe they need another guy to make some big noise in the playoffs.

What are your thoughts? What are your grades?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

From what they've been saying about Clark's defense it's really hard not to be excited about him.. I'm glad we got him too, but I'm tempering my optimism because he dropped to #14 for a reason and they've already had to get on him about not playing hard enough. Can't wait to see him in action though.

I'm glad Hill is back, I just hope it's in a bit lesser capacity. His inconsistency could be frustrating.. it seems like he was either one of the best players on the court or completely invisible with no in between.

I agree that Channing will fit nicely next to Amare offensively, but man is he soft. Both Amare and Frye are going to have to pick it up on the glass or we're just going to give up TONS of o-rebs. We got spoiled with Shaq snatching up a lot of boards, and say what you want about Barnes but he put work in on the defensive glass. I'm really worried about how this team is going to get rebounds.

I'd give it a B- overall probably, just because there were some moves to be made with our assets that we didn't make. It's understandable considering the money concerns with Sarver, doesn't mean I have to like it though! I'm just glad we aren't scrapping it, with no 2010 pick. This is a playoff team if Amare and Steve are healthy.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Arclite said:


> From what they've been saying about Clark's defense it's really hard not to be excited about him.. I'm glad we got him too, but I'm tempering my optimism because he dropped to #14 for a reason and they've already had to get on him about not playing hard enough. Can't wait to see him in action though.
> 
> I'm glad Hill is back, I just hope it's in a bit lesser capacity. His inconsistency could be frustrating.. it seems like he was either one of the best players on the court or completely invisible with no in between.
> 
> ...


Very good assessment and similar to how I would rate this team. 

Big concern is rebounds. In past, we lost on the boards with Amare AND Matrix (granted he is shorter, he had extremely high rebounding rate) and i can't remember what the rebounds were with Amare and Shaq last season (more competitive and closer?). Amare will, as always, need to improve defensive rebounding/boxing out etc. Offensive rebounds are fatal in many cases. 

Frye will need to work really hard on blocking and also rebounding (much like Amare, but he is lighter and that may be a concern).

I liked how Barnes fitted into this team. Hell, I'd take Barnes over J-Rich any day going on last seasons performance - while inconsistent, his toughness, skill set and contract is far more desirable in my opinion. 

Some moves I'd be seriously looking into if I was Kerr:
Try and see if there are takers for J-Rich. Is he a good shooter? Yes. But inconsistent and hasn't shown much else. I'm not sure if he will be utilised effectively, especially at that contract of his.

We also still need another big man, one that can rebound and block like CRAZY. Ratliff would have been a good pick up for 15mins every night. Oh wait, we have Lopez, almost forgot about him. In any case, I don't think he will have a big impact. Prolly will only get used as much as he was last year and get comparable stats. Same with Amundson. 

I'm really hoping that Frye will be the wildcard that will explode this season with the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Earl Clark: A

This guy was *3rd overall *on my Draft big board so I was estatic about us drafting him. But I think he's our future SF because of his perimeter defense. He can play some 4, but I'm not too confident with him there full time and guarding other big PFs. The small concerns I do have is hopefully it's not another Diaw situation where we hope he's aggressive and like Arclite mentioned, them getting on him about not playing hard enough. 

Shaq traded for Ben Wallace, Sasha Pavlovic, cash considerations: C-

Only things that ticked me off about this is how they stressed for weeks how we're looking something more than just a salary dump. Then to have them do the opposite once again. On top of that, they couldn't even force Cleveland to throw in their 1st or at least one next yr? I would've waited it out since they need to appease James, but maybe that's just me. I wouldn't have minded if he came back and did the things he was originally intended to do, be a role player, rebound and defend as much as he was able to. Allow Amare that free reign.

Grant Hill: B

He had a solid yr for us and showed he has something left in the tank. Could be a good mentor for Clark. 

Channing Frye: B-

Low risk, high reward. He'll probably have a career high yr for us. Won't do much for us defensively. Like mentioned, can be a good compliment to Amare. But yeah, teams are gonna kill us in rebounding if we don't do something else. 


Nash extension: INC

He's a fan favorite, and can still play at a high level, but only way I'll be happy with this is if we resign Amare (but not for 20M+), do our best to put the neccessary pieces around both of them defensively next couple of yr's. You'd think it would've started this summer but lack of cap flexibility hindered that. I was almost looking forward to a team w/o him because it gets frustrating to watch us heavily rely on someone in the way we are. But there was no way that was happening unless Nash asked out himself. 

Overall: B-

They say we're reloading, not rebuilding so maybe the team's not done. Like mentioned, there were a few moves that could've revamped this team this season, but they're too gun shy on making that wrong move again and they didn't want to take any high 2 yr contracts in return to kill cap flexibility. If you sign Nash to an extension, you might as well go for it and try because waiting another yr, it might be too late. I think they would have had they gotten rid of J-Rich, but there was nothing out there. I also honestly think Amare would've been moved had Golden St. given up Randolph or Curry. I'm super glad Kerr didn't budge on that crappy offer w/o AR. There's still a chance he gets moved though. But as for next season with what we have now, I think we can be anywhere from 4-8 seed if our major players stay healthy and just by going at this pace. But we'll get exposed pretty quickly in the playoffs, whether it be 1st/2nd rd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice summary S.T.A.T.1 

So I have to ask, is it going to be enough to get back to the playoffs?


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Cris said:


> Nice summary S.T.A.T.1
> 
> So I have to ask, is it going to be enough to get back to the playoffs?


I think so. I think this team has what it takes. However, the West is looking really strong, perhaps stronger than ever.

You got the Denver Nuggets who have been absolutely gelling since the trade for Chauncey Billups. They havent lost any key player this offseason, and will be ready to make a tear through the regular season. They should grab a top 4 seed.

You got the defending champion LA Lakers who arent going anywhere, with or without Lamar Odom. They are a lock for a top 3 seed.

The Spurs are looking really strong with the additions of Richard Jefferson and Antonio McDyess. They have been a contender for over a decade, and we all know how well that organization is run. They are a lock for a top 3 seed.

The Mavericks acquired Shawn Marion. He will look very good in a Dallas uniform. They are a top 5 seed.

The Jazz have always been competitive, good enough for a 4-8 seed.

Then you got the wildcards. The Rockets, the Trailblazers, the Suns, and the Hornets.

With the understanding that we are a run and gun team, and the coaching of Alvin Gentry, I think we have a good chance to have a great regular season. I predict in the 50+ win range. That should be good enough for a 4-8 seed. The Suns missed the playoffs by 2 games this past season, and I believe we have a better team now. Not to mention, i dont think the race will be as competitive. Only a few games seperated the 4th from the 8th seed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

those seeds 6-8 are going to tough to crack. Although at the same time, you wonder how Houston is going to be able to get back to the playoffs without Yao or Artest. Ariza really benefited from being open off of the double team. Who is the other team going to double in Houston this season? McGrady? I think that ship has sailed. 

The jazz season is going to hinge on Boozer in my opinion. Otherwise, they are a borderline playoff team again with a date with the Lakers/Nuggets/Spurs in the 1v8 matchup. But let's say Boozer is healty and has a monster contract season. They could be primed for a 4-8 seed like you said. 

You have to like what they have done in Portland; that team is primed for run this season. 

The Hornets haven't done anything to really help them. The suns added a couple nice pieces, I think the suns will battle the jazz for the 8th seed. 

I see it go down like this.

Lakers
Spurs (I think 2/3 are going to be no more than 2 games separating them)
Nuggets
Trailblazers
Mavericks
Jazz
Hornets
Suns

I don't think the rockets make the playoffs.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Yea that ordering is a fair estimate at this stage, Cris. The Suns could go as high as 6, if NO and Utah come out playing ordinary. The top 5 on that list appears to be very strong at this point in time. Of course, we are all wondering how the elite teams will shape out after all the roster changes. Perhaps there will be a surprise or two in there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I do like what the Hornets did yesterday. However, I am still not quite convinced that team is healthy and ready to make a run past the first round. 

Like the top 2-4 spots, lets say. 6-8 are going to be neck and neck just like the last couple years. The suns are capable of even going to 5 I would say if they consistently gel all year. I wouldn't say that's likely as all teams have their rough patches. I still think Boozer is going is probably going to get dealt, but my standings were reflecting the current rosters.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Denver, SA, Portland, LA are better on paper than us (in no order). But there's always a potential slight fall off that we don't see coming maybe from Denver or Portland. I mean, it's also not like there were that many games between those playoff teams. 

But people are overrating Dallas' moves. They're still not a contender, I think us and even NO all healthy arguably at their level or maybe better. All but Dirk and Howard are past their primes. Marion was not that big of acquisition and he was one of my fav players even. Their bench is avg.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that we are going to be REALLY GOOD this year. We have a non-sulky SF that is a great defender and can create his own shot as well as a good shooter/slasher in J-Rich (yeah he's overpaid but he's really good), Nash and a healthy Amare out to prove he's worth max money. This is going to be a great year for the Suns. 

EDIT: I also like the offseason moves this year. Frye is a no risk high reward type of signing and Clark looks like the second coming of CC! Cederic Ceballos! (If you've been to the games, he's the guy pumping up the crowds before the 4th quarter.)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I also like what the Suns have done this offseason. Signing Nash to a reasonable extension, bringing back Hill, signing Frye, trading Shaq and drafting Earl Clark were all good moves.

However, the real question in all this is: Are they better than the Clippers?

Of the eight teams from the Western Conference that made the playoffs last year, the only one I don't see returning is Houston. I think the Suns and Clippers will be the teams in the 44-47 win range that will battle it out for the last playoff spot.

I think the Warriors and Thunder will be a little better than they were last year, but far from the playoffs.

As for the top of the West, I'd definitely put Dallas ahead of Denver right now. Denver has added Lawson and brought back Birdman, but still haven't done anything in regards to bringing back Kleiza. Meanwhile, the Mavericks have been very active and seem to have significantly improved their team. I wouldn't be stunned to see them in the Conference Finals.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Of the eight teams from the Western Conference that made the playoffs last year, the only one I don't see returning is Houston. I think the Suns and Clippers will be the teams in the 44-47 win range that will battle it out for the last playoff spot.
> 
> I think the Warriors and Thunder will be a little better than they were last year, but far from the playoffs.


I don't think you can say right now that the Suns or Clippers are better than the Warriors. That Warriors line-up can certainly score with anyone on the planet.

PG Monta Ellis/Speedy/Acie Law
SG Anthony Morrow/Curry
SF Stephen Jackson/Maggette/Azubuike
PF Anthony Randolph/B Wright
C Andris Biedrins/Turiaf

If they had a legit distributor, they would be the clear favorite for that last playoff spot. As it stands now, how are they not at least on the same level as the Clippers?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors or Clips are not better than the Suns. They're both talented (especially GS, big fan of Randolph), but the pieces just don't fit together right now to be able to win on a consistent basis or be a playoff team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Grats on the CM, and yeah..... you guys are forgetting that they're the CLIPPERS AND WARRIORS!!! What in the history of anything leads you to believe that they're going to turn around a 20 win season?!? Neither team added much of anything other than unproven rookies. In the NCAA there aren't any guys that can guard a decently efficient PF. In the NBA they're a dime a dozen. He's going to be knocked around his first season. The Suns will add probably around 10 wins this year. The teams that they lost to last year have gotten worse. Other than the very few great teams in the league (Lakers, Spurs, Orlando is questionable, Cavaliers, Boston is questionable, Denver, and Utah) everyone else had a fire sale or lost all of their talented players. On top of that, I don't see the Suns, playing like they should in the SSOL offense, not at least equal to the top teams in the league. . I mean honestly, the Suns were how many games out of second place last season without Amare?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If the clippers play up to their talent level, they should be competing for low playoff seed. That's a big if, but at the same time there is no way in my mind they can be as bad as they were last year. I expect them to stay decently healty but ultimately fall short of playoff contention come march and april.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> Grats on the CM, and yeah..... you guys are forgetting that they're the CLIPPERS AND WARRIORS!!! What in the history of anything leads you to believe that they're going to turn around a 20 win season?!? Neither team added much of anything other than unproven rookies. In the NCAA there aren't any guys that can guard a decently efficient PF. In the NBA they're a dime a dozen. He's going to be knocked around his first season. The Suns will add probably around 10 wins this year. The teams that they lost to last year have gotten worse. Other than the very few great teams in the league (Lakers, Spurs, Orlando is questionable, Cavaliers, Boston is questionable, Denver, and Utah) everyone else had a fire sale or lost all of their talented players. On top of that, I don't see the Suns, playing like they should in the SSOL offense, not at least equal to the top teams in the league. . I mean honestly, the Suns were how many games out of second place last season without Amare?


Because the Clipps and Warriors have both made the playoffs in recent years. The Clippers had to battle a ridiculous amount of injuries last season, as did the Warriors, and they're both going into this season completely healthy.

I dunno though, the more I look at the Suns, the more I think they'll be a very good team next year.

PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa...Gordan Dragic
SG: Jason Richardson...Sasha Pavlovic
SF: Grant Hill...Jared Dudley...Alando Tucker
PF: Amare Stoudemire...Earl Clark
C: Channing Frye...Robin Lopez

If Nash and Amare stay healthy and Clark is a starting-caliber player, they could be nasty.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors made it with almost a different team. No Baron, Jrich, or Harrington. Clips have a better case. 


I think the depth chart will be more like this. 

Goran will be given every chance to prove himself. Earl's gonna have to earn the minutes. And how could you forget Lou? Best energy player. I'm not too sure about starting C spot, it might be Amare, Lopez, or Frye. I think it'd be a better fit this way. Amare said he'd play C. 


PG: Steve Nash...Goran Dragic...Leandro Barbosa
SG: Jason Richardson...Leandro Barbosa...Alando Tucker
SF: Grant Hill...Jared Dudley...Earl Clark
PF: Channing Frye...Louis Amundson ...Earl Clark
C: Amare Stoudemire...Robin Lopez


Pavlovic is gonna be traded or cut. I'd be surprised if he's on the team.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I see a lot of our success depending on how well our role players do their jobs. Provided Nash Jrich and Amare play at or near all-star level, will the rest of the team, including Hill, Lopez, Frye, Barbosa, Dudley and Amundson, be able to play very well? Well need our role players to cumulatively play at a very high level. Not just ok, but very good.

The most intriguing is Frye by far. This guy has more potential and I'm curious to see just how well he can adapt and improve with the Suns. I hope he can create some mismatches. I like Amare at C with his explosiveness.


----------

